# When it time to say goodby to the tools



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

How do you handle, when it is time to downsize your shop?
At the age of 68; I looked around the shop: there was the Jet lathe and "goodies", Leigh D4 dovetail jig with "goodies" and a Delta Hollow chisel mortise machine.
I have not used them in awhile, so I am in the process letting go of them. Which, begs the question,
1. Emotional
2. Economic
3. or just what? Please post stories and pic's of loss loved ones (tools)



















But you will "never pry my cold dead hands" from my Laguna CNC…..


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Unused tools are like wood scraps, I might need that someday. It's tough to downsize. Better to have it and not need it…

I've been cataloging my tools to help my family if they have to do the downsizing. Values, what extras go with the tools , how to get items out of the basement, any info will be a big help. It is a much bigger project than I expected.

It's made me realize that I should be doing that, not someone else. I think I would get more $ than they will. Plus, it would be almost like free money. What's wrong with that? In fact I have been doing this with a few tools I bought and haven't used, this is a good reminder to get back to that.

Still it's tough. I worked 39 years as a mechanic, had a going out of business sale when I retired 7 years ago, and still am holding on to a lot of mechanic tools, that truthfully I don't want to use. I got burnt out turning wrenches and can't seem to sell them. There must be counseling for this.

How much for the D4? I might need that someday.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I typically go in spurts. I'll let the unused tools sit around for a while, and then I'll have a big sell off with a bunch of them to upgrade something, or pay for something else to join in the fun. Most of my tool selling has been hand tool, though, so maybe that's a different animal completely…


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Too funny - I've had a Jet mortiser hanging around not being used for almost ten years because my focus changed. Then last week I was doing something and needed a mortise … BING!! Hey I have something that will cut that. Nice having it on hand even though I had to reassemble it after two moves. Unlike the lathe a mortiser does one thing really well. To quote my Dad it's "a one trick pony" but it's a really slick trick.

Btw - I HATE parting with tools even ones that really need to go into the trash.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue- "Btw - I HATE parting with tools even ones that really need to go into the trash." He is tennon jig, that I paid $50 for; I would rather keep it, rather than sell it for $2 or the trash.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a mortise and chisel jig I got with my JET drill press. Never used and like you would be happy to see it go to someone that would use it. My luck two days after I do so I would finally find a use or need for it.

LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

So far I am just letting go of mechanics tools that are too heavy for me to use any more or too hard to work.
I gave my axle puller away to a young mechanic and I think he will get my ball joint press too.
I think I'll keep all my woodworking tools for a while unless I become incapacitated and can't use them. Then I want to sell them or give them to someone who will use them and not just display them or resell them.

Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Jim, you are tempting Father Murphy getting rid of mechanics tools…................................ LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmmmm….Interesting thoughts…..I guess we all want to just keep going and not stop. Perhaps it comes down to how are our bodies?


> ? Can we lift


? Can we move about fairly freely without doubling up with pain??? Is it safe to carry something particularly when a "Dicky Knee or Hip" could let us down and cause a fall. I am a firm believer that while it is very important to plan for the future…......We Are Only Able To Live In The Moment….....So enjoy every moment in the Shop and Time Spent With Our Loved Ones and Friends.
We will be Dead for a long time. Having said that. I have just paid for a Funeral Plan and have a Plot in the Local Cemetary. But I sincerely hope it is a Long time before I am called by the Great Carpenter Jesus to join him in his Shop.
Fellow LJS I am thinking of you and wish you all many more happy times in the shop and in everyday life itself.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Cliff I could not have said it better. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Desert Woodworker,
Thank you for such a nice response…..You are most welcome.

Best Wishes and Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------

